# Guitar refinishing in Toronto, Hamilton or Niagara areas ?



## thegame (May 15, 2006)

Any suggestions ? Looking at a relatively simple job; strip the nitro off and get my axe painted white. Preferably in a hard durable poly finish.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian Mascarin at Musicality, Toronto/Brampton area


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why don't you strip it yourself? It's an easy job and will save you at least half the cost of the job.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

There's a guy named Brian (it could be Mascarin, although I never did get his last name) who I found through Music 21 in Bolton, he works there on Saturday's I believe. He fixed my Gibson Les Paul when I snapped the headstock off, absolutely amazing work it's like it never happened and the guitar plays and sounds better than before I broke it. Highest recommendation.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

surlybastard said:


> There's a guy named Brian (it could be Mascarin, although I never did get his last name) who I found through Music 21 in Bolton, he works there on Saturday's I believe. He fixed my Gibson Les Paul when I snapped the headstock off, absolutely amazing work it's like it never happened and the guitar plays and sounds better than before I broke it.* Highest recommendation.*


You're recommending we break off the headstocks on all our guitars and take them to Brian, so they will sound better?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

holy crap is music 21 still there??

I remember that place from when I was in high school


----------



## Ragman (May 12, 2013)

Try CK Custom Guitars, Hamilton


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bolero said:


> Brian Mascarin at Musicality, Toronto/Brampton area


+1 on Brian Mascarin. Also Mike Spicer at The Peghead in Hamilton.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> You're recommending we break off the headstocks on all our guitars and take them to Brian, so they will sound better?


Heh, as I said to my wife after the fact: I was pissed when I broke it, and I was certainly not happy about having to spend money to fix it. But, I was more happy with the overall outcome than I ever thought I would be. Still play that guitar almost daily, it just plays so good.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Freddy's Frets in Niagara on the Lake/Welland is one of the very best. Many you tube videos on his work. If Freddy is good enough for Alex Lifeson, he's probably good enough for you. Here's his website:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~freddygabrsek/index.html


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> You're recommending we break off the headstocks on all our guitars and take them to Brian, so they will sound better?


At this point, I'll try just about anything.
but I'm sure I'll find something even more expensive and even less effective to try


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

surlybastard said:


> Heh, as I said to my wife after the fact: I was @#!*% when I broke it, and I was certainly not happy about having to spend money to fix it. But, I was more happy with the overall outcome than I ever thought I would be. Still play that guitar almost daily, it just plays so good.


It just goes to show that sometimes, things do work out for the better.


----------

